# Hesston 4600 small square baler pros and cons



## foreman (Nov 26, 2015)

I have the chance to buy a hesston 4600 small square baler. Paint is ok, tires hold air and was last used two years ago. Anything I should know about this model, good or bad. I've never ran an inline baler before so shure on any big differences compared to a side pull baler.

Owners asking $1500, what do you guys think?

Thanks Ethan


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

foreman said:


> I have the chance to buy a hesston 4600 small square baler. Paint is ok, tires hold air and was last used two years ago. Anything I should know about this model, good or bad. I've never ran an inline baler before so shure on any big differences compared to a side pull baler.
> 
> Owners asking $1500, what do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks Ethan


To my knowledge the 4600 is NOT a small sq baler as it bales with 4 strings. Having said that as far as I know it's a good baler, the price seems low so one would have to assess the condition of the machine. If you could post pictures that would be of great help.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The 4600 was the first generation of small square inline, see a few for sale each year in this area. I don't think they have the capacity of the later models.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> The 4600 was the first generation of small square inline, see a few for sale each year in this area. I don't think they have the capacity of the later models.


There was a smaller baler then, because, shortly before FIAT acquired hesston's hay line, I was at the dealer and saw an inline for a 2-string regular bale and after talking to him I said you must have sold quite a few and he replied...no not one, farmers are so conservative that hey haven't yet accepted this new way of feeding hay to the chamber. This was 1979-80


----------



## foreman (Nov 26, 2015)

thanks for all the info, unfortunatly the baler sold.

thanks Ethan


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a friend that has one and he loves it. It is a wire baler and he wishes he had another one.

That is a hella of a price. Really look it over close.


----------

